# Potato plugs tube to prevent glue infiltration



## Bob Blarneystone (Mar 28, 2016)

Hello,  I don't know if this has been done before, but I did this and it has worked out very well.  No more reaming out glue globs!

To prevent glue from flowing inside a tube, just cut a 3/8" (8-10mm) slice of potato, and push the tube through it to cut a plug from the slice.  Then wipe off the outside of the tube.

This works particularly well with foaming polyurethane glues such as Gorilla glue.  I suppose that an apple or pear would work too.

Bob


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 28, 2016)

Bob welcome to the sight. Glad you found us.

What you have found and suggested is a good idea and used by some here as well. What others do including myself is use Playdough. Very cheap and you get lots of it. Works exactly the same as the potato. Some also use waxed dental paper that vendors sell. Some even use plumbers putty. I save the fruits and vegetables for the dinner table after I get hungry from turning so many pens.:biggrin:


----------



## csr67 (Mar 28, 2016)

Great idea and whatever works, works!  I bought a supply of Dental Base Plate wax and it'll last me many years for under $10.  The wax sheets are very easy to use and each one will cover about 50 pens.


----------



## jjjaworski (Mar 28, 2016)

I have never had luck with veggies or fruits to plug the brass tubes. They always tend to slide into the tubes when I insert them into the blanks from the excess epoxy being squeezed out.

I have been using foam backer rod with good success. I use wire plumber's brushes to clean out any residue before turning.

Like most things, there is always more then one way to solve a problem.


----------

